# 9 m.o. pup and sleep regression?



## ivyvizsla (Jul 24, 2011)

We have a 9month old V who has been pretty great at sleeping through the night the last 3 months or so. All of a sudden, he is whining in the middle of the night, won't go in the kennel, etc. We have always reinforced the kennel with treats and positive praise, so I have no idea what is spurring this. 

I think he is just now putting together that he could sleep in our room, and is trying to get our attention. He is hypersalivating, whining, etc, all the separation anxiety cues. 

What to do? Wait it out? We have him exercised very well, but as runners, haven't planned on running him until after his year birthday due to the joint issues, etc. 

I am noticing now that the same is occurring when we come home from being gone a few hours. He is slobbery and hasn't touched his treats like he usually does. 

Any thoughts? I love my V, but want him to learn structure!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I too have a 9 month old. In just the last week she's been very clingy. Wanting to sit on my lap while I work.....no, it doesn't work very well  She wants to sit on my lap while I watch TV - just like when she was a tiny tot.

Everything else seems the same - same energy to run & play; decent appetite, etc. Maybe it's just a little phase - transition into adulthood - and they are clinging to their baby ways a bit more.

P.S. Our baby sleeps in everyone's bed - usually our teenage sons or our daughters when she comes home from college. She sleeps throught the night about 80% of the time.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We went through horrible sleep regression about 2 months ago (when Pippa was 6 months or so). She was up whining every night. We definitely made some rookie mistakes (coming down to check on her when she cried and eventually letting her outside to use the bathroom and then sleeping with her on the couch until morning ). Luckily a trainer we work with helped us get back on track (and I also got some really good advice from this forum). She basically told me that for 3 weeks we had to STICK TO THE ROUTINE. Have the same nighttime routine each night and to ignore the crying in the middle of the night (she suggested we buy earplugs ). By the second week, things were back to normal and (KNOCK ON WOOD) we have been sleeping through the night since. 

As an aside, our trainer did suggest that with SEVERE separation anxiety, she suggests that the dog sleeps in the room (not in the bed) with their owner (Pippa sleeps in our family room in her crate generally). She had us put a dog bed upstairs and tether Pippa with a leash to a bedside table so she couldn't get into anything while we were sleeping. We didn't have to go that route, but wanted to mention it as another option...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I would just stop being such a horrible person and let the pup sleep in bed with you!!!


----------

